
The BLOB – Google’s new threat to Internet privacy and security - garyclarke27
https://wattsupwiththat.com/2020/08/31/the-blob-googles-new-threat-to-internet-privacy-and-security/
======
nsonha
This is backward thinking, not all things on the internet are a bunch of
connected meningful content. What about apps? Not indexing apps make the
actual content more accessible.

